# How tall will he get?



## Panzer'smom (Jun 11, 2009)

My boy is 7 moths old and is a lil over 28" tall. I read that males are usually on 26" tall. He is already taller than his dad and i'm just wondering when they stop growing taller and start filling out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How are you measuring? The yellow line is where you measure height:









Around 1-1.5 yrs they are at the adult height depending on the line(some mature more slowly), and then start filling out
Do you have any pics? Would love to see Panzer!


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: panzer's momMy boy is 7 moths old and is a lil over 28" tall. I read that males are usually on 26" tall. He is already taller than his dad and i'm just wondering when they stop growing taller and start filling out.


I think you shouldn’t confuse the Standard with the actual size for some GSD.
For males the standard calls 24 to 26 Inches at the shoulder blade, but I have seen some taller than that, not sure if those were mix though.


----------

